# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Αρχάριων >  >  Τηλεκοντρολ συρομενης πορτας...

## laniel

Καλημερα παιδια εχω το παρακατω τηλεκοντρολ το οποιο ειναι για μοτερ  συρομενης πορτας βραχηκε και τωρα δεν δουλευει, βεβαια εχω και δευτερο  και κανω τη δουλεια μου αλλα θα ηθελα να μου πειτε απο που θα παραγγειλω  αλλο ενα ή εστω και δυο και να δουλευουν με το μοτερ μου και τι πρεπει να κανω? εχω ακουσει  οτι υπαρχουν αντιγραψιμα δηλαδη να διαβασει το καινουργιο το παλιο και  να δουλεψει ισχυει κατι γι αυτο? αν ναι απο που?
σας ευχαριστω πολυ


IMG_0446.jpgIMG_0449.jpg

----------


## crown

Eάν είναι με κοιλιομενουs κωδικουs (το πιθανοτερο)δεν μπορειs να το αντιγραψειs.
Πανε σε ένα κατάστημα που κανουν κλειδιά,αυτοι θα σου πουνε αν μπορουν να το  αντιγραψουν η όχι.Κοστοs 15-20Euro.-

----------


## plouf

εγω λεω θια αντιγραφεται... 
βλεπεις τα Jumperakia Κατω  :Tongue2:

----------


## crown

φιλε χρηστο αυτό δεν είναι σιγουρο,μου εχει συμβει πολλεs φορεs αυτου του τυπου χειριστήρια να μην μπορω να τα αντιγραψω

----------


## chip

όλο το κύκλωμα HT12E (κυκλοφορεί πάνω από 20 χρόνια...) έχει δηλαδή δεν είναι rolling code (πρακτικά απόγονοι του mm53200 της δεκαετίας του 70- 80 με μικροδιαφορές)

προσωπικά θα το καθάριζα με καθαρή βενζίνη (αυτή από το Super Market) και αν δεν έφτιαχνε το πρώτο που θα σκεφτόμουν θα ήταν έλεγχο από τα dip switch μήπως οξειδώθηκαν (υποθέτω δεν τα πείραξε όταν το άνοιξε... και ούτε πρέπει....)

αν δεν λειτουργούσε επόμενη σκέψη για αλλαγή από τσιπάκι και τελευταία σκέψη αλλαγή του τρανζίστορ....

φυσικά το σωστότερο για να μην αλλάζει τσιπάκι ήταν να έβλεπε την έξοδό του με παλμογράφο...

λογικά θα αντιγράφεται πολύ εύκολα....

----------


## 744

Κλασικό ΜΗ κυλιόμενο τηλεχειριστήριο στα 433,92. Αντιγράφεται μια χαρά. PM να σε βοηθήσω.

----------


## laniel

γεια σας παιδια, ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις σας οχι τα Jumperakia δεν τα πειραξα απλα το καθαρισα με ισοπροπυλικη αλκοολη με μια οδοντοβουρτσα και αφου στεγνωσε και το δοκιμασα δεν δουλεψε.

----------


## caftis

Πάντως αυτό που πρέπει να κάνεις είναι να αλλάξεις κωδικό γιατί τώρα όλο το ίντερνετ ξέρει τον κωδικό του σπιτιού σου.

----------


## .::Nikos::.

Ναι ξέρουμε τον κωδικό. Τώρα το μόνο που μας μένει είναι να βρούμε το σπίτι.  :Tongue2:

----------


## caftis

Το φίλα τα ρούχα σου για να έχεις τα μισά το έχεις ακούσει;

----------


## chip

μέτρα με πολύμετρο να δεις αν κάνουν επαφή αυτά που πρέπει να κάνουν, γιατί αν οξειδώθηκαν από το νερό κανένα καθάρισμα δεν θα τα βοηθήσει....

επίσης κάνε έλεγχο και στο button...

----------


## laniel

Το πολυ πολυ να μπειτε στην αυλη να πιουμε και καφε τα jamperakia δεν ειναι αυτα που φενονται τα αλλαξα
Το button το ενα απο τα 4 που εχει δεν δουλευει δεν αναβει το λαμπακι αρα παμε για αλλα τηλεκοντρολ

----------


## chip

ενώ με τα άλλα ανάβει?  αν ανάβουν με τα αλλά 3 και δεν ανάβει με το 1 θέλει απλά αλαγή το button
τα dip switch τα ελεγξες με το πολύμετρο? Τα button τα έλεγξες με το πολύμετρο?

----------


## laniel

Κοιτα, το τηλεκοντρολ εχει 4 button οταν μου εβαλαν το μοτερ και μου εδωσαν τα τηλεκοντρολ μονο στο ενα αυτο πανω αριστερα χρησιμοποιουσα δηλ πατωντας το μια φορα ανοιγει η πορτα ξαναπατωντας το σταματαει και ξανα πατωντας το κλεινει η πορτα. τωρα απο τοτε που πηρε νερο το συγκεκριμενο button δεν κανει τιποτα ουτε λαμπακι αναβει, τα αλλα 3 button πατωντας τα αναβει το λαμπακι αλλα ουτως η αλλος δεν εκαναν και καποια λειτουργεια.

----------


## chip

έλεγξε με το πολύμετρο αν όταν το πατάς κλείνει η επαφή του (βγάζεις την μπαταρία από το τηλεκοντρολ βάζεις το πολύμετρο στα ohm ή στο buzzer αγγίζεις του ακροδέκτες του button και το πατάς να δεις αν θα κάνει επαφή)

----------


## laniel

Το ελεγξα με το buzzer και σφυριζει. Μαλλον το τσιπακι θα καηκε

----------


## caftis

Γιατί δεν βάζεις να δουλεύει ένα άλλο κανάλι την πόρτα  απ το control  αφού τα άλλα 3 κουμπάκια δεν έχουν πρόβλημα.

----------


## laniel

> Γιατί δεν βάζεις να δουλεύει ένα άλλο κανάλι την πόρτα  απ το control  αφού τα άλλα 3 κουμπάκια δεν έχουν πρόβλημα.



καλημερα και πως θα το κανω αυτο απ το μοτερ μεσα που εχει μια πλακετα και εχει και εκει νομιζω καποια switch ή απο το τηλεκοντρολ?

----------


## 744

Photo από την πλακέτα του πίνακα με τα Dip Switch.

----------


## laniel

Οκ αλλα δεν νομιζω να προλαβω σημερα να παω σπιτι να ανοιξω το μοτερ

----------


## laniel

> Photo από την πλακέτα του πίνακα με τα Dip Switch.



Αυτα ειναι η πλακετα και το μοτερ σλλα απο οτι βλεπω ειναι 3 switch δεν ξερω αν παιζουν ρολο αυταImageUploadedByTapatalk1425886692.874083.jpgImageUploadedByTapatalk1425886717.282328.jpgImageUploadedByTapatalk1425886748.783199.jpg

----------


## caftis

Λοιπόν κανείς το εξής αλλάζεις κωδικό στο κοντρόλ για αρχή μετά γεφυρώνεις το clear all στο πινακακι. Πατάς μια φορά το code και μετά πατάς από το κοντρόλ το κουμπί που δουλεύει και είσαι έτοιμος.

----------


## thm

Ο Τάκης δίνει σωστές οδηγίες ( για την ιστορία, οι οδηγίες του πίνακα είναι στην σελίδα http://www.konelectronics.gr/main_co...r_control_unit ). Το να σβήσεις την μνήμη του πίνακα και να αλλάξεις κωδικό στο τηλεχειριστήριο (με τα 10 μικροδιακοπτάκια) δεν είναι απαραίτητο. Είναι όμως πολύ καλή ιδέα στην περίπτωσή σου γιατί ο βασικός κωδικός που έχεις (τα πρώτα 5 ΟΝ και τα επόμενα 5 OFF) είναι υπερβολικά κανονικός. Καλό είναι να τα βάλεις με τρόπο που να είναι αρκετά "ανακατεμένα" για να μειώσεις την πιθανότητα ενεργοποίησης της γκαραζόπορτας από τυχαία παρεμβολή. Ο τελικός κωδικός για κάθε ένα από τα 4 κουμπάκια είναι συνολικά 12 ψηφία - δηλαδή τα 10 ψηφία του βασικού κωδικού που δίνουν οι μικροδιακόπτες συν άλλα 2 (που δεν μπορείς να αλλάξεις αλλά είναι δεδομένα για το κάθε κουμπάκι: OFF-OFF, ON-OFF, OFF-ON και ON-ON).

----------


## laniel

Παιδια σας ευχαριστω, θα το προσπαθησω και θα σας πω. Μια διευκρινηση ομως το γεφυρομα στα δυο τσαμπερακια να το κανω πως με καλωδιο; η σαν αυτο το τζαμπερακι που εχουν οι σκληροι δισκοι που τους κανουμε master ide κτλ επισης  ολα αυτα τα κανω αφου ειναι στο ρευμα η πλακετα ετσι; Στα   2 πιν που θα γεφυρωσω δεν εχει ρευμα ε;

----------


## 744

Οχι δεν έχει ρεύμα εκεί. Εχει αλλού γι' αυτο προσοχή γενικά.

Το γεφύρωμα κάντο όπως σε βολεύει. Με jumper, με κατσαβίδι με σύρμα για τουλάχιστον 2 δεύτερα.

Η εκμάθηση φαίνεται ότι θέλει το κουμπάκι learn στον δέκτη να είναι πατημένο όσο κάνεις την εκπομπή στο χειριστήριο. Δεν είναι μάλλον κλικ, αλλά πάτημα.

Δες οδηγίες και ... αναφέρσου!

----------


## laniel

Yes sir. θα επανελθω να στε καλα παιδια

----------


## laniel

Καλησπερα τελικα το εδωσα σ εναν καλο ηλεκτρονικο και μου το εφτιαξε  και δουλευει αψογα. Σας ευχαριστω πολυ παιδες παντος για ολα!

----------

